

Facebook: You Cannot Export Email Addresses (Unless It's to Yahoo & Microsoft) - hornokplease
http://searchengineland.com/facebook-you-have-no-right-to-export-email-addresses-55247

======
patrickaljord
I would love to see what Mike Vernal has to say about that.

